# Tide Location Selection for Florida Gulf Coast



## nickel back

thought maybe this link might help a few folks out

http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/floridagulfsites.html


----------



## shakey gizzard

nickel back said:


> thought maybe this link might help a few folks out
> 
> http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/floridagulfsites.html



Thanx ,ive been lookin for that!


----------



## nickel back

shakey gizzard said:


> Thanx ,ive been lookin for that!



no problem shakey


----------



## Dustin Pate

That is a very good link. I have been using it for a year or so and it is right on.


----------



## nickel back

Dustin Pate said:


> That is a very good link. I have been using it for a year or so and it is right on.



well I have heard people asking about tides and such,so I got to looking around and came across it.I have it bookmarked now,great tool to use to plan a vacation for some saltwater fishing.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I think I will make it a sticky at the top of the page. It is a good resource and we have plenty of people that fish the area and could take advantage of it.


----------



## nickel back

Dustin Pate said:


> I think I will make it a sticky at the top of the page. It is a good resource and we have plenty of people that fish the area and could take advantage of it.



sticky....yep,makes a good sticky,good idea Dustin.


----------



## The Best Wife Ever

Thats great. Thank you!


----------



## Capt Brandon

MAP: http://www.protides.com/map/state-map.php?Florida

LIST: http://www.protides.com/florida/

This is the site I use.


----------



## fairweather

I'm liking the Pro Tides link posted by Captain Brandon. Conventional wisdom states we should fish 3 hours before the tide peak, but where I fish (St. Joe Bay) it seems to happen much earlier. Pro Tides is showing this.


----------



## nickel back

Capt Brandon said:


> MAP: http://www.protides.com/map/state-map.php?Florida
> 
> LIST: http://www.protides.com/florida/
> 
> This is the site I use.


...Awesome  links thanks


----------



## fairweather

It looks like the protides link above doesn't work any more, but this seems to be exactly the same thing: http://www.tides.net/florida/


----------



## tides

Since the map isn't loading correctly for me on the tides.net link above, here's another alternative tides site and the map/list of Florida locations:

https://www.tidessolunar.com/us/florida

Disclaimer: I help run tidessolunar.com, but I use it all the time.


----------

